# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  *fLaSh*....darn...its gone...

## ShoomFairY

okay, does anybody else here have dream 'flashes' (for lack of a better word)? Like, you wake up, and cant remember anything about a dream at all. Not even a feeling or emotion. Then somthing that happens, or a thought triggers a sort of flash of an event from a dream, or the general feeling of it, but then just like a few seconds later, its gone.

----------


## RedStarSoldier

That happens to me all the time, although I usually remember the dreams after.

----------


## CocoDan

It will come to me too. Like deja vu.

----------


## wasup

Daja vu... ?

----------


## nerve

it's deja vu.

----------


## Lowercase Society

Yeah, i've felt it too, its probably Deja Vu

----------


## Lynx

Ive never thought of it that way, but from the opposite angle instead.  I thought random events in waking reality, that happened to be in a dream by chance, triggered the memory of the dream, just because of the association.

----------


## CocoDan

Thanks Paperdoll, I edited it for correct spelling because I'm OCD.  ::?:

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by CocoDan_
> *Thanks Paperdoll, I edited it for correct spelling because I'm OCD.*




funny you should mention; im actually studying, in my psychology class, anxiety disorders, such as OCD, Phobias, and PTSD.

----------


## CocoDan

PTSD? What is it?

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by CocoDan_
> *PTSD? What is it?*



_Post Traumatic Stress Disorder_

----------


## CocoDan

O. I'm just stressed.

----------


## mrguytodd

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lowercase Society)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-CocoDan
> 			
> 		
> ...



Shell Shock is a better term in my opinion  :tongue2:

----------


## CocoDan

I've always been this way.

And to bring the topic back, I have dream flashes too. I'll wake up and know I had a dream but not remember it until I find a trigger to jog my mind.

----------


## Lowercase Society

> _Originally posted by mrguytodd+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(mrguytodd)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_'Shell shock'_was used after WORLD WAR 1, a descriptive label coined by C.S. Meyers for a shock-like state which followed the traumatic experience that occured as a result of prolonges combat!
During WORLD WAR 2, the term _'combat exhaustion'_ was used to describe the similar reaction!
Today, psychologists call it Post Traumatic Stress Disorder!

----------


## mrguytodd

I like Shell Shock better, it's easier to say  :smiley:

----------


## WerBurN

> _Originally posted by Lowercase Society+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Lowercase Society)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_'Shell shock'_was used after WORLD WAR 1, a descriptive label coined by C.S. Meyers for a shock-like state which followed the traumatic experience that occured as a result of prolonges combat!
During WORLD WAR 2, the term _'combat exhaustion'_ was used to describe the similar reaction!
Today, psychologists call it Post Traumatic Stress Disorder![/b][/quote]

not to start another one of those infinite quote things, but whats up with the !'s LC?

----------

